# serious illness cover? should i ditch it



## beolight (22 Nov 2006)

just reading thru some documents related to my policy and it seems like you would need a terminal illness before u qualify under this 

is it worth it?would a life insurance policy be better


----------



## ACA (22 Nov 2006)

Most serious illness cover policies don't come into effect for a month and then only certain things will be covered by it - the get-out clauses on the insurance companies side of things are phenomenal! 

I'm open to correction but, I thought serious illness cover was to ensure that money was still coming in - incase you got cancer, had a stroke, heartattack etc. A life assurance policy only pays out if you die.

If its medical bills that you're concerned about join VHI, Bupa etc. I makes sense to have a life assurance policy if you have dependants and/or are married - you shuffling off this mortal coil will cause enough upset without your partner having to go back to work within a couple of weeks cos the familys broke!!


----------



## RS2K (22 Nov 2006)

S.I. policies are paid to survivors of dread diseases and conditions.

The main areas od coverage are cancer, heart attacks, and strokes. There are many other "bells and whistles" varying from one insurer to the other.

You do not have to be terminally ill to make a successful claim.

S.I. cover has it's place, but I reckon a combination of PHI, VHI/BUPA/VIVAS, and properly structured life assurance (all of which can have tax advantages) is often better.


----------



## Irishchappie (24 Nov 2006)

Personally I really dont see the point of serious illness cover, its a bit like payment protection on loans, a way for insurance companies to make an extra few quid by using scare tactics on people.

One branch of a major irish bank (who shall remain nameless) I used to deal with had a major thing for essentially scaring people into getting these, what they failed to mention was the company this was all put through was a subsidary of theirs so you were paying them extra for insurance on payments made on a loan you borrowed from them.

As someone said, a good health plan with good life insurance will cover almost everything these plans do.

I.C


----------



## Gordanus (27 Nov 2006)

On the other hand.......'income continuance' illness policies can often be a good idea.  Most companies stop apyiing you after 6 months illness, and the Irish Health system can be very expensive.


----------



## Bobby1 (27 Nov 2006)

Most life companies work off a list of app. 25 illnesses that are covered under a SI policy, my advice would be to call the life company you have the policy with and request a list of all illnesses covered under the policy. At least then you can decide if its worth it.


----------



## woodhaven (28 Nov 2006)

we have serious illness cover 15 weeks ago my wife got sick with cancer and got no money from the policy at this time.when i ring the insurance company about it they tell me they get back 2 me . will they pay or not


----------



## woodhaven (29 Nov 2006)

woodhaven said:


> we have serious illness cover 15 weeks ago my wife got sick with cancer and got no money from the policy at this time.when i ring the insurance company about it they tell me they get back 2 me . will they pay or not


----------



## RS2K (29 Nov 2006)

woodhaven said:


> we have serious illness cover 15 weeks ago my wife got sick with cancer and got no money from the policy at this time.when i ring the insurance company about it they tell me they get back 2 me . will they pay or not



Not all cancers are covered. Payout depends on the T&C's.

If you think you have a valid claim apply in writing, and if it is officially refused contact the Insurance Ombudsman.


----------

